# richard van donk



## bigfootsquatch (Nov 27, 2007)

http://www.ninjutsu.com/home.shtml

I know very little to nothing about ninjutsu :uhyeah:

So basically I was wondering what you guys thought of Richard Donk, his videos, his training, and him in general.


----------



## Drac (Nov 27, 2007)

bigfootsquatch said:


> http://www.ninjutsu.com/home.shtml
> 
> I know very little to nothing about ninjutsu :uhyeah:
> 
> So basically I was wondering what you guys thought of Richard Donk, his videos, his training, and him in general.


 
All I know about him come from his ads in Black Belt magazine...For x amount of dollars you get his dvd's , instruction manual. black belt and certificate all in one shot..


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 27, 2007)

I have met Richard at a Tai Kai and he was nice in person to me.  Cannot really comment on training with him as I was working out with other people.  *Train at home DVD's* are not something that I will ever personally recommend as I believe that everyone truly needs a teacher in front of them to correct their mistakes.  Still his site does carry Hatsumi Sensei's DVD's and he does have good customer service.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Nov 27, 2007)

Having been someone that has trained with him and has also owned his vids in the past (a wicked Kunoichi stole them from me! ^_^ ), he's very good. I will agree with Brian, though, learning an art purely from video with no foundation of actual hands-on training or the feedback one gets from having an instructor present is for the birds. I would recommend that vids be supplementary only.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 27, 2007)

My wife trained with him when he was teaching at UC Santa Cruz.  Her experience with him was pretty negative.  He may be good at what he does, but she found him to be fairly offensive as a person.

I don't want to sit and trash him publically, this was just her experience and I am sure many people have had entirely different experiences with him.  If you want to know more, I would be willing to discuss it privately with you.


----------



## Kreth (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll just say there are many seniors in the Bujinkan who I would rather train with.


----------



## Shicomm (Nov 27, 2007)

"yeehaa"  ... nuff said


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Nov 27, 2007)

I ain't saying he a golddigger, but he ain't messin' with no broke ninjas...


----------



## bigfootsquatch (Nov 27, 2007)

Kreth said:


> I'll just say there are many seniors in the Bujinkan who I would rather train with.


 

Could you please expand on why you would just say that and possibly recommend some of the seniors and/or seminars that I could attend. I know very little about ninjutsu, other than watch out for Ashida Kim


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 27, 2007)

Kreth said:


> I'll just say there are many seniors in the Bujinkan who I would rather train with.


 
Absolutely!!!


----------



## bigfootsquatch (Nov 27, 2007)

To the person who neg repped me,
I did use the search function and read the old thread before I posted, but if I want new opinions then I'm going to ask. If you dont like it then dont read it, my e-warrior friend.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-466.html
the old thread about his home study program(of which i was not asking about) I asked about his videos in general.


----------



## bigfootsquatch (Nov 27, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Absolutely!!!


 

Who are some people you would recommend?


----------



## Doc_Jude (Nov 27, 2007)

bigfootsquatch said:


> Who are some people you would recommend?



Bill Atkins, Kevin Millis, Ed Martin, Dale Seago. Where do you live?


----------



## bigfootsquatch (Nov 27, 2007)

Doc_Jude said:


> Bill Atkins, Kevin Millis, Ed Martin, Dale Seago. Where do you live?


 
Hi, I live in Northeast Louisiana, Bastrop(near Monroe or about 2 hours east of Shreveport.

Thanks for the recomendations!


----------



## Doc_Jude (Nov 27, 2007)

bigfootsquatch said:


> Hi, I live in Northeast Louisiana, Bastrop(near Monroe or about 2 hours east of Shreveport.
> 
> Thanks for the recomendations!



There are some good guys in Dallas, & I only know of one in Little Rock. Man, you are out in BFE, if you don't mind me saying. Though, it's good eats down 'round there. Love the boudin & the mudbugs. I used to live in Houston. I'd have loved to be down there a week ago, could have picked up a turducken.

Check Winjutsu.com. Yes, winjutsu. Go to the Yellow Pages.


----------



## Kreth (Nov 27, 2007)

bigfootsquatch said:


> Could you please expand on why you would just say that and possibly recommend some of the seniors and/or seminars that I could attend. I know very little about ninjutsu, other than watch out for Ashida Kim


To be perfectly honest, his taijutsu doesn't impress me, and every time I've spoken to him, I've been half expecting him to offer me a great deal on a preowned vehicle.



bigfootsquatch said:


> Hi, I live in Northeast Louisiana, Bastrop(near Monroe or about 2 hours east of Shreveport.


I don't know of anyone in your area. I can only second DJ's recommendation below:



Doc_Jude said:


> Check Winjutsu.com. Yes, winjutsu. Go to the Yellow Pages.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 27, 2007)

bigfootsquatch said:


> Who are some people you would recommend?


 
Of the top of my head I do not know anyone in your area but like Kreth said look on www.winjutsu.com and hopefully their will be qualified instructors near you.


----------



## bigfootsquatch (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks guys, it seems it will be about a 4 hour drive (one way) to the closest Bujinkan school for me :erg:. I guess I'll take up the Brazilian Jiu Jitsu about 30 miles away instead! Thanks again for the advice guys.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Nov 27, 2007)

bigfootsquatch said:


> Thanks guys, it seems it will be about a 4 hour drive (one way) to the closest Bujinkan school for me :erg:. I guess I'll take up the Brazilian Jiu Jitsu about 30 miles away instead! Thanks again for the advice guys.



There are often small training groups that are under the radar. Contact some of the guys close to you, they may know of some.


----------



## LuzRD (Dec 1, 2007)

Doc_Jude said:


> There are often small training groups that are under the radar. Contact some of the guys close to you, they may know of some.



...thats what i was going to say


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 1, 2007)

Yes small training groups are all over the place.  Contact that dojo 4 hours away and ask them if they know of anyone close to you and I bet you might get a lead.  Good luck!


----------



## Sorros (Dec 1, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Yes small training groups are all over the place. Contact that dojo 4 hours away and ask them if they no of anyone close to you and I bet you might get a lead. Good luck!


Your absolutely right. I know a kung fu instructor that taught the red army in China before he imigrated here. My son takes tdk with the son of a parent tht is a professional kick boxer, and bbj fighter. Teaches any one in his garage three nights a week for free. Another car sales man here in phoenix teaches San Soo in his back yard. 
These guys don't want the expence of a dojo. they are every where.


----------



## bigfootsquatch (Dec 1, 2007)

thanks guys, i may try to call and find out about some training groups close by. i appreciate everyone's advice

i know most are against studying by video, but what do you guys think about getting a group together, going over some of the dvds AND making what seminars we can? I'm not exactly talking about a home study program, but just getting a few videos, make some seminars and just build off that. At least we could get some of the moves down, and then get them corrected at seminars...

Thoughts?


----------



## Doc_Jude (Dec 1, 2007)

bigfootsquatch said:


> thanks guys, i may try to call and find out about some training groups close by. i appreciate everyone's advice
> 
> i know most are against studying by video, but what do you guys think about getting a group together, going over some of the dvds AND making what seminars we can? I'm not exactly talking about a home study program, but just getting a few videos, make some seminars and just build off that. At least we could get some of the moves down, and then get them corrected at seminars...
> 
> Thoughts?



In my experience, as long as you're getting some kind of tutelage from someone, even if it's once a month, then vids can help with remembering techniques, etc. 
Get some guys together that you can train your ukemi, kihon happo, sanshin & stuff like that with, maybe you guys can get enough people together to make it worth someone's time to drive a few hours to you guys! I'm sure someone would be willing to do it a couple times a month if you scratch their back a little.


----------



## benkyoka (Dec 1, 2007)

bigfootsquatch said:


> i know most are against studying by video, but what do you guys think about getting a group together, going over some of the dvds AND making what seminars we can? I'm not exactly talking about a home study program, but just getting a few videos, make some seminars and just build off that. At least we could get some of the moves down, and then get them corrected at seminars...
> 
> Thoughts?



People don't teach seminars in order to correct someone's basics.  Usually a seminar is taught with a theme, and all participates are there more for the exposure to that idea than to be 'taught' it.  I don't really think this is an answer to your situation.


----------

